# Refill Friendly Printers??



## gunsmithgirl (Sep 28, 2003)

Can anyone recommend a good quality all in one printer that will accept re-fill cartridges? 

Just bought a new Lexmark x3650 last year to replace my old Lexmark that bit the dust, seems they have some type of spyware that will not let you use refilled cartridges. I can't justify buying $70 in ink every time I run out of ink, not to mention that refills are much more environmentally friendly. Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2010)

I have a Lexmark X2690. I had to buy the "A" version cartridges, which cost me about $1 to refill.

You can get a refill kit for your X3650 here: http://printerfillingstation.com/Ink_Refills/Lexmark/33L.htm You'll have to order a set of the "A" cartridges from Lexmark.com and then you can refill them many times before you have to buy a new set of refill cartridges (they eventually wear out).


----------



## OntarioMan (Feb 11, 2007)

If you don't need to print in color, a monchrome laser is the way to go. The cheapest and best values are probably the older HP Laserjet 4000, 4050 or 4100. These printers last forever, they're fast, and the toner is dirt cheap.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2010)

OntarioMan said:


> If you don't need to print in color, a monchrome laser is the way to go. The cheapest and best values are probably the older HP Laserjet 4000, 4050 or 4100. These printers last forever, they're fast, and the toner is dirt cheap.


You can refill toners, too: http://tonerfillingstation.com/


----------



## fratermus (May 11, 2009)

OntarioMan said:


> If you don't need to print in color, a monchrome laser is the way to go. The cheapest and best values are probably the older HP Laserjet 4000, 4050 or 4100. These printers last forever, they're fast, and the toner is dirt cheap.


I was recently given a HP 1000 laserjet because the owner didn't want to buy a cart for it. I got a cart shipped of the 'net for $30-something, and it's running like a champ. I would prefer a networked printer but this one was free.


----------



## OntarioMan (Feb 11, 2007)

Free is good!

I just picked up another used laser printer - HP 4100 with 12000 pages worth of toner, $80 total. 10,000 page cartridges are about $37 locally. I could buy a bottle of toner, but that is usually somewhere around $20 plus shipping... so I don't even bother.

A few folks I know have newer multi-function printers which were cheap to buy... but they pay as much as $25 for 500 page cartridges. That is insane!



fratermus said:


> I was recently given a HP 1000 laserjet because the owner didn't want to buy a cart for it. I got a cart shipped of the 'net for $30-something, and it's running like a champ. I would prefer a networked printer but this one was free.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2010)

OntarioMan said:


> A few folks I know have newer multi-function printers which were cheap to buy... but they pay as much as $25 for 500 page cartridges. That is insane!


I got a cheap multi-function, and the cartridges are VERY cheap to fill!


----------



## gunsmithgirl (Sep 28, 2003)

Thanks everyone. Guess I'll give the A cartridge a shot and see if it works.


----------

